# Automatizacion y Control, Circuito de Mando



## tesla (Oct 26, 2009)

Hola, estoy llevando el curso de automatizacion y controles electricos, recien empiezo pero como es la rama a la que me quiero dedicar le estoy tomando mucho interes, he podido hacer algun trabajo simulado y en laboratorio pero cosas simples, he usado contactores, temporizadores, pulsadores,etc pero en realidad cosas simples, yo quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar con algunos problemas o aplicaciones para yo poder ir aprendiendo mas, estoy usando el CADE_SIMU para simular cuando estoy en casa, gracias de antemano su ayuda, en poco tiempo ire aprendiendo mas y aportare en la medida de lo posible y asi quizas nos podamos ayudar.
Salu2!!!


----------



## SuperRastas (Oct 28, 2009)

No he probado ese simulador, yo uso el logosoft V5.0 de siemens que es completisimo, instructivo e intuitivo, si quieres te lo puedo pasar o si prefieres el que tienes te puedo pasar ejercicios que tengo todavia de mis clases de MMSAP (mantenimiento y montaje de sistemas de automatas programables) o mejor aun, si te parece puedo postear los enunciados y al dia siguiente la solucion (una de las muchas posibles para cada caso), ejercicios por ejeplo de cintas transportadoras, uno de arranque de motores, sistema de contado de parking, semaforo etc...


----------



## tesla (Nov 9, 2009)

Gracias me ayudaria muchisimo, el simulador que tengo es bueno pero no he visto el tuyo, me ayudaria mucho, para probar lo que he ido haciendo y te muestro como quedo con tu programa.

No se si este muy detallado, ya arregle los problemas que tuve en la simulacion si no es muy claro te puedo mandar lo que hice en el programa pero esta en formato .cad que es del simulador, ahi estaria mas claro.
Salu2


----------



## SuperRastas (Nov 11, 2009)

Aver, te mandare un mp con la url de donde descargar el logosoft 5, pero te advierto que es un programa de simulacion de automatatas no para lo que necesitas, he hechado un vistazo a tus adjuntos:

 en el taladro pones que hay un retardo, mi pregunta es ¿ entiendes el circuito de fuerza? si entran los dos a la vez no tienes bien puenteado los contactores recuerda cambiar dos fases cualquieras dejando una normal, por cierto k2 sobra

 en el del ascensor el circuito funcionaria, aver si te has liado y tienes los finales de carrera al reves, cuando tu pulsas S1 el contactor k1 se escita, cierra su contactoy se queda alimentado hasta que baja, al llegar abajo fc1 se tiene que abrir para que el motor no siga guirando, es decir si el ascensor baja, al llegar abajo ha de estar el fc de abajo pulsado pero no el de arriba porque si no aunque pulses el boton no llega tension, mira a ver si va a ser ese tu prolema

 en el ultimo  para que se excite k4 tienes que pulsar S2 y cerrarse el contacto auxiliar temporal F, para eso se tiene que activa el E y para eso se tiene que activa D, y para eso tienes que pulsar manualmente el pulsador P,  tali como esta planteado el esquema tienes que pulsar P, se excita D, despues E, despues F, y ya despues pulsas S2 para que se quede autoalimentado K4


----------

